# How do I check eyelids for pink?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Could someone please explain or send me to pictures showing how you check your goats eyelids for pink when wondering about worms?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

here are a couple of links

http://goat-link.com/index.php?option=c ... Itemid=107

http://www.theikga.org/famacha_evaluation.htm


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Pam - those are great links. Thanks so much.

I had this thought that I had to go out and pull down their eye lids and check the color. Sometimes I'm such a blond!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.....it's OK.... we've all had to learn.... at one point or another....and all of us have had a blonde moment....of :doh: :help:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is another link someone put on here once before. I put it in my "favorites" file. It is really helpful for us.

http://www.extension.umn.edu/meatgoats/ ... ostels.pdf


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I was trying to find that link ........but I couldn't...... it is a real good one.... :thumbup:


----------



## Carmen_SanDiego (Sep 13, 2013)

hm. Still not seeing instructions on these links on how to check. A good example of why I am confused is my black goat has black skin around his eye, so how would I ever know?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I find it easier to pull up the top lid then down the bottom led.. : ) give more tenstion I guess lol..You want to see the inside of the lid, you need to pull that bottom lid outward...some are harder to do than others..keep pratcing....


----------



## Carmen_SanDiego (Sep 13, 2013)

Okay awesome. That's what I was doing but a comment above about how Cinder thought she was dumb for doing it wrong made me second guess my technique


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I took a FAMACHA class. They told us to put a little pressure on upper eyelid and eye and then you can kind of invert the lower eyelid easier. You need to look at the inside of the lower eyelid.

When you put that pressure on the upper eyelid, it is easier to pull down the lower eyelid. I'm probably not explaining it well but hopefully you can get an idea. You don't put a lot of pressure on the eye that you would hurt it. It is just a light pressure.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Glad someone asked this, I tried this last week and had a hard time with it.


----------

